# For some who might be hurting...



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I put this in Luke’s memory box:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> I put this in Luke’s memory box:
> 
> View attachment 886925


This actually brought tears to my eyes. <B

And I'm not supposed to cry - Jovi says so.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Goodness gracious, you would have thought I was chopping very strong onions!

Though they are not specifically "dog loss" quotes, two of my favorite encouraging quotes are:
1. Keep Calm and Carry On
- The British Government in preparation for WWII

2. You never know how strong you are, until being strong is your only choice. 
- Bob Marley


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> I put this in Luke’s memory box:


I'm not crying, you're crying!! <3 <3


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Cooper’s song by Rachel Hart. makes me cry every time ):


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ffcmm said:


> Cooper’s song by Rachel Hart. makes me cry every time ):


Love this so much. First time I've heard it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

@1oldparson shared this which is one of my favorite comforting things


----------

